# Unusual dog humping type behavior. Convulsions, seizures...?



## Bravestdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Every once in a while (maybe once a month) I notice that my dog, a 10 yr old GSD, will get into a humping type postion while on all 4 feet, and start humping on nothing. His hips will be moving like he's having sexual intercourse, but he's by himself. This will last for what seems like a minute or two and then stop.

Has anyone ever had a dog that does this and does anyone know why he's doing this...?


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

He's having a personal moment.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Elaine said:


> He's having a personal moment.


I agree


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Yah. He is fine. If you dont like it clap your hands & dedirect. He will probaly snap out of it.
I let my pup do this & he grew out of air humping. lol


----------



## Bravestdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Are you saying that this is normal dog sexual behavior? Since he can't have sex with female dogs, (he's neutered and I don't allow him to hump on other dogs) he is having a sexual orgasm without much thought about it, like it's reflexive?


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't think that he'll actual acheive the ultimate goal - a lot of animals will have a 'personal moment'. Male horses who have been gelded will ...ummm....thump their penis against their belly. My male Golden who has been altered for years will mock hump his chewy toys now and again. There is no contact - he will just stand over them.:blush:


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Tex is the only male I've ever had that did this and he did it all the time, all his life (not quite 13 years). It could be really embarrassing when we were in a traffic jam and he'd start enjoying himself in the back of the station wagon.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Gayle - that is too funny!


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

arycrest said:


> Tex is the only male I've ever had that did this and he did it all the time, all his life (not quite 13 years). It could be really embarrassing when we were in a traffic jam and he'd start enjoying himself in the back of the station wagon.


:rofl:


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

Bravestdog said:


> Every once in a while (maybe once a month) I notice that my dog, a 10 yr old GSD, will get into a humping type postion while on all 4 feet, and start humping on nothing. His hips will be moving like he's having sexual intercourse, but he's by himself. This will last for what seems like a minute or two and then stop.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a dog that does this and does anyone know why he's doing this...?



oh good i`m not the only, Max does this, was worried about it


----------



## Nicnivin (Nov 6, 2009)

Loki started doing this to his dog bed, after he got neutered. We would be sitting there watching TV and all of a sudden Loki would grab his bed and start humping away. We usually just let him go at it till he is tired, or when we just can't laugh any more. :rofl:


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Bo has done it a few times just out of the blue, one times I was brushing him and telling him how handsome he was and another time my daughter was petting him and sweet talking him, she said she felt dirty, LOL! The thing is his lipstick does not come out, so it almost seemed like a spasm of the hips.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm so glad that someone else posted this. A couple days ago we let Ike outside on the back deck and I was watching him through the window and I was like "What the..." He was humping nothing at all, there was visible penis, and actually there was also a mess. I watched him go at it for a few minutes, went out and he stopped like there was nothing going on and I hosed off the porch and we went on our merry way.

I was concerned though since I'd never seen such a thing and called my vet...talk about an embarassing phone call.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Bravestdog said:


> Are you saying that this is normal dog sexual behavior? Since he can't have sex with female dogs, (he's neutered and I don't allow him to hump on other dogs) he is having a sexual orgasm without much thought about it, like it's reflexive?


Hey, my spayed girl dogs will do it!  Just a dog thing...


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

well, my Max "air barks" so I guess I could add "air humping" to his list of tricks


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I have one too - my mix allergy dog. I try to re-direct when this happens. He will look at me like - "mom what's going on" And so do the others!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Logan started doing this at 3, I was familiar with the behavior from my foster dogs. The first time he ever did it was during a visit when he was in the ICU lol. He was brought into the room for the visit and his internist was about to start updating me when he started humping air, the internist goes "hmm, guess he's REALLY happy to see you!" :crazy:


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

:rofl: Sperman Shepherds!!! hahahahaha!


----------



## Vio79 (Dec 29, 2009)

Yup my Max does this as well - usually in the morning before he's gone out. Maybe he confuses the urge to pee with the urge to do something else. :blush:


----------



## hyperactor (May 5, 2012)

*humping seizures ?*



Vio79 said:


> Yup my Max does this as well - usually in the morning before he's gone out. Maybe he confuses the urge to pee with the urge to do something else. :blush:


 ,,yes indeed , my 10 yr old does it at least 3 times a month , fixed male . ,, looks pretty scary too ,,i,m hoping its just a shephard thing . ,,, and yes ,,this is NOT air humping , that is typical of this breed .


----------

